# Are these the desiccant packs I need?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Are these the type of pack that would work for guns and ammo in storage?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Camera-Mic...m=172761880341&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

yes - if you want to go that route >>> I recommend DIY for something that simple - cheaper and you have a ready supply around for the next time ...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I was looking a gallon jug of the stuff use whatever for the bags I think read that coffee filters work well?
Is there a formula how many to use in how many mil to square inches or feet? Something like that?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Well I was looking a gallon jug of the stuff use whatever for the bags I think read that coffee filters work well?
> Is there a formula how many to use in how many mil to square inches or feet? Something like that?


you can wire tie or staple a handful of silica gel into a coffee filter or make some poly containers from something like pill bottles >>> I don't want my paper clad desiccants making contact with any metal that I'm trying to protect ....

for the silica gel the cheapest around is Fresh Step Crystals cat litter - big bag is approx $14 at the big box stores ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> ............for the silica gel the cheapest around is Fresh Step Crystals cat litter - big bag is approx $14 at the big box stores ....


Some clown on YouTube can show you how: :tango_face_wink:


----------

